# Sennheiser HD650 for $199 | Massdrop is on again



## tav.one (Oct 13, 2017)

Yup! Its called *Sennheiser x Massdrop HD6XX*

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx

(1,000 out of 4,500 sold at time of posting, so you might wanna hurry if you're interested)


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh that's tempting. I've been looking to upgrade by DT 880 to DT 1990. I've heard that the 650 are more on the same level as the 880 so this might be more of a side-grade. Still tempting though.


----------



## tav.one (Oct 13, 2017)

I've seen a lot of comparisons between 650 & 990 as well.

Read in some review a few years ago: "Nothing under $1000 makes the strings sound as beautiful as HD650 does".
That was the tipping point for my already convinced mind.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 13, 2017)

itstav said:


> I've seen a lot of comparisons between 650 & 990 as well.
> 
> Read in some review a few years ago: "Nothing under $1000 makes the strings sound as beautiful as HD650 does".
> That was the tipping point for my already convinced mind.



The biggest issue for me is that I've listened to the 800 S on their $2000 amp/DAC and didn't like it very much so I'm not sure that I'd like these. I really like my DT 880 so I think upgrading to another Beyerdynamic will be best for me. Also considering Audeze but will have to listen at Vintage King next time I'm in LA.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 16, 2017)

Guys... To be really honest, I was about to first buy the K7xx from Massdrop, yes they are insanely good. Didn't.
About to buy the DT880's...didn't.
Read 200+ pages on HeadFi on the Takstar's and iSK thread etc and decided to buy some DT lookalikes from ISK called isk hf2010, semi open.
Got them from aliexpress, they're on ebay too I think.
To me they sound even better than the DT880's, there's just something I like better. 32ohm's, excellent soundstage, great mids not too forward not to recessed, like the clarity and low end.
If you can get dt880's sound at 40 bucks and mix great and also for reference, I think everyone should at least try it. For real.
There's some thread couple weeks/months ago and another user bought these, totally recommended!
 I just hate buying too expensive stuff when there are other cheaper options at almost the same level 
Best regards

On this page I made a review, not so much about the classical music but more on the actual cans. Nowadays I listen mostly to classical and movie themes, and I got a longer burn in period which is done now, these headphones are amazing: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...i-greathon-cyberx-qpad-thread.585356/page-296


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 22, 2017)

FYI, this same HD6XX drop is going again now, at the same link as given earlier. (I missed the last one, but got in this time. Always wanted a pair of Sennheiser's.)


----------



## JBacal (Nov 22, 2017)

Bought one too. But weird thing is the ship date is listed as Mar 28, 2018! I don't like to be so patient!


----------



## tav.one (Nov 23, 2017)

JBacal said:


> Bought one too. But weird thing is the ship date is listed as Mar 28, 2018! I don't like to be so patient!



That's pretty normal in these sales, I purchased it in mid-October & I'll get it by Christmas.


----------

